# Irwin 30 vs Islander 30 vs C&C 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I posted this thread yesterday but in the wrong area. So once again I am going to ask owners and sailors alike to add there opinion and go from there.

I am looking at buying a bigger boat. Looking for a great coastal cruiser but of course on a strick budget. The three boats I have come down to are listed above and I would like your feedback as to which would make the best coastal cruiser.

Now this being said the boat will be used for offshore sailing as well. From Nova Scotia to New England and perhaps as far as the Bahama's. To be honest my budget is under $ 15 000.00 so please keep this in mind when recommending a boat and if you have any leads on a good boat that would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Todd


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

To be honest i am not seeing that in the 15000 range as most every boat i have looked at in that size and price is rough to say the least


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Tommays for your input. I realize at this budget I will be going to have some TLC issue's. Thats not a problem as long as there are no blusters or major soft spots in the future boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Waverider - All things being equal (condition, gear), I prefer the Islander 30 out of the 3 you propose. I think the Islander is finished to a slightly higher standard. I also prefer it aesthetically over the others because of the nice teak interior. I've personally looked at several Irwin 30's and Islander 30's, but am less familiar with the C&C 30.

All three manufacturers also made slightly smaller versions in the 27/28 foot range that might more easily fit within your budget. Again, of the three I prefer the Islander 28, a Bob Perry design.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kwaltersmi- thanks for you input. I hear what you are saying about the finish and higher standard. I will search out a couple of 28's as well.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

At $15K you're looking at some fixer uppers for sure.. and probably a gas engine too. The Islander and the Irwin probably are roomier than the C&C, but of the three I think the C&C may be the most robust and quite likely the sea-kindliest design. This may play into your "offshore" plans.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

For 15K you can buy a nice Newport 28. It should be mid 80's, come with diesel inboard, self tailing winches, good traveler / main sheet, nice interior with pressure hot and cold water, AC and DC electrical systems, etc.

Note that the Newport 28 is a C&C design. 

My second boat was a Newport 28. I bought in 2004 for$15K and sold it in 2007 for $14K with new main and 140 genoa.

Barry


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Also consider..*

Also consider a Sabre 28 or 30, Tartan 27 or 30 or a Pearson 28 or 30. All of these boats can be had in the mid teens to low 20's if you shop long enough.

There is currently a newer Pearson 28 in Falmouth, ME that is very clean and priced above your budget but she's ready to go.

Any boat in the 28-30 foot range and in the 15k budget category will require more than just a 15k investment. Most of these boats are tired and in need of many upgrades to be safe for any sort of offshore work...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks everyone for your replies, my search goes on!! I am sure that with a little elbow greese and some smart buying I can get a nice vessel for my price range. I am off now to search out Newport 28's and Pearson 28's. I do have a great boat now ( Mirage 275 ) so I will not just settle for an ok boat. As my Mirage is a great cruiser, but would like 3 feet more.....lol.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Tood: I use to be in the camp as "You cant get there from here" mentality asking what your aking ..but a month a ago a couple got a really mice Morgan out Island 40 ( I think ) the really good origional ones for 10K down in Mexico.. So I was wrong

So if your willing to turn over rocks you will find your boat...Just better have the cash in your back pocket ready to go and dont hesitate.


----------



## kale (Sep 21, 2008)

Waverider24 I Had A 30 Ft Irwin My First Keel Boat I Loved Her She Sailed Well 4 Ft Draft Went To Bahamas 2 Times Keys It Had A 15 Hp Yanmar I Paid 15000 For Her These Boats Are Selling Down Here In Florida At This Price Range All Day Long With Diesel Stay Away From Gas These Irwins Balance Well And Sail Great I Would Recomend This Boat For Any First Time Buyer I Loswt Mine In 04 During Hurricane Jean Now Have Cabo Rico 38 Fair Winds Kg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Islander 30 Irwin 30 or C&C 30*

All three boats are reputable,
C&C probably the fastest and a very good looking boat. However one needs to be aware of lamination problems which happen in all older boats! C&C was at the forefront of balsa cored composite boatbuilding, That said, all C&C hulls are a little stronger and lighter than the Irwin or Islander of similiar years...1978 ish. The downside is if the Core is compromised in anyway the hull becomes heavier and weaker than the Irwin or Islander.
I know several people with C&C 30s and they ar very happy with the yacht.In all cases a surveyor inspected the boats prior to purchasing.
I myself own an Irwin 30 competition, I have had it for 5 years, and I am very happy with it. It is possible to get your dream boat around 30 feet but buyer beware, a survey of the boat you are about to purchase can save you thousands of dollars and hours of labor....unless you are in need of a project or severel projects. That is what I ended up with... and would not have it any other way.
Good Luck


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Being in Nova Scotia there are a lot of C&C 30 to choose from. Those in the 15000 price range tend to be 1973 vintage very early boats that require a lot of TLC. Friends of ours bought one of these and are very happy with it. mind you they boughtit knowing they would later have to paint topsides and replace at least the main and genoa. Think at least 10000 for the painting and these two sails.

The C&C30-1 in its later years up to 1981 tends to sell over 30000 in Nova Scotia. 

These are a pretty stiff boat, deck is cored but not hull and there is a lot of experience, used sails and availability of parst in Nova Scotia. The gas engine which typicallly came in the early C&C30 was Atomic 4.

Is a good boat for the area and lots for sale. At least one for sale in Tatamagouche that has repainted topsides and has been for sale for 2 years as woners have moved West.

Mike


----------



## stccutter0 (Sep 3, 2012)

I know of a few boats available in you price range and maybe well under. I'm in the Annapolis MD area and a friend of mine ships boats up your way. I just picked up an Irwin 30 for $3K US. I only got her because she was being sold w/two motors. She was in the process of being refit and the owner picked up another Irwin 34 an walked away from this one.
Not turn key by any means but I know of other boats that are... Some that come to mind are a 30 Columbia for $8k, 30 cape dory for poss $15k, 30 Catelina $15k 
As a previous poster stated... If u look, u'll find.

PM me for more info.

Cheers
Oliver


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Of the three you listed it's no contest IMHO, the C&C 30. Rigging is over built, boat is extremely stiff, sails very well for it's vintage.

Read the reviews, do some research and I think you may come to the same conclusion. It does tend to pound to windward in a chop but it can take it.


----------



## hank9752 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 30' sailboat up to 15k. I note the post above with interest. Hank


----------

